# Goats vs foxes...



## Katie03264 (Jun 19, 2012)

We found our area's resident foxes' den yesterday..REAL close to the house. I have a 4wk old pygmy (maybe 8-9lbs now..she was 7lbs last week) & a 10wk old fainting goat (maybe 15-ish lbs), both small enough I think, for a fox to try for..& there's 2 so they may work together. I dont worry about them at night, the shed is predator proof & the 2 little ones sleep in metal dog crates but foxes dont JUST hunt at night. The yard is enclosed by 5' welded wire fencing. Basically, my question is: What is the REAL level of danger to my babes during the day when they're out in the yard?

We also have chickens that get out of the yard & my opinion is that, during the day, w/EVERYONE incl the dogs in & out constantly & being so close to the house (front yard) they'll prob go for a loose chicken 1st, right? Not that I want to lose a chicken but..it's a chicken..we occasionally eat 1 ourselves..my goats are pets only & I've been & am still, bottle feeding Marlee since she was 4 days old..she's my infant & I cant risk their safety. Sooo,chickens vs goats vs foxes..who's at higher risk? Also, has anyone else ever lost a goat during the day to a fox? :help:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I would think chickens would be at a higher risk but if your goats are small enough and the foxes can get in there's no saying they may not try. I think it would come down to how brave the fox is feeling and if he can get in the pen. Although I have not heard of a goat getting attacked by foxes before. 

Hopefully someone has more info than me about foxes with goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is always a possibility. I would think a fox would go after a chicken first. Once your girls are bigger, that won't be a problem. Just make sure there are no holes for the fox to easily go under a fence.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have had goats for years. I also live in an area with a high fox population. I have never had a problem with fox and goats, even the tiny Nigerians I used to have. My ducks and chickens had a big problem with the fox, however. Now that I have a pack of sled dogs and 2 Pryenees, I have no problems with any type of canine, wild or domestic.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Foxes eat mostly mice, grasshoppers, birds, fruit and veggies. Like any wild animal, they don't want to get caught. A fox would have to be sick or starving to chance jumping in a pen and killing something he can't jump back out with. Foxes are tiny, only about 12 lbs for large ones. They can't pick up a 6lb goat and carry it off. Even your loose chickens are pretty safe. Foxes normally sneak into the coop and quickly bite a sleeping chicken in the head. They don't like ruckus and fight. 
I wouldn't say impossible but, definitely not a huge worry.


----------



## Katie03264 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool. Thank you  I wasn't terribly worried about the goats but wanted to make sure..my boyfriend has been using it as an excuse of why they should be relocated..I think we should leave them the heck alone after all, we did choose to live in the woods for a reason..loving wildlife is 1 of them. Looks like I win & the foxes stay lol


----------



## Oldsage (May 2, 2019)

The only reason I signed up on this site was so that I could post a reply to this question. I have an active Fox den on my property and this morning I found a baby goat dead in front of the den. It might weigh 5 lb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, Oldsage. 

So sorry for the loss, yes, a fox won't hesitate to take a small kid, if they are hungry and the opportunity is there.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oldsage said:


> The only reason I signed up on this site was so that I could post a reply to this question. I have an active Fox den on my property and this morning I found a baby goat dead in front of the den. It might weigh 5 lb.


But they hadn't been feeding on the goat kid? Or perhaps you spooked them off soon after the kill?

What type of fencing did the fox have to bring the kid through to get it there?


----------



## Oldsage (May 2, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> But they hadn't been feeding on the goat kid? Or perhaps you spooked them off soon after the kill?
> 
> What type of fencing did the fox have to bring the kid through to get it there?


I don't have goats. The fox parent apparently brought the kid to the den to feed the kits. I posted this info to answer questions posted by others. I guess in this case it is desperation because there are 6 kits-more than the average number.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are correct.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If I have a loss of a newborn during kidding season, I put it out for the coyote & fox to eat. I don't think we can assume that the fox killed that goat kid in this case.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oldsage said:


> The only reason I signed up on this site was so that I could post a reply to this question. I have an active Fox den on my property and this morning I found a baby goat dead in front of the den. It might weigh 5 lb.


when a mother fox has kits, she will do ANYTHING to feed them, I had a cat once, she was about 5-8 lbs, 1/2 wild, would attack small dogs, skunks and raccoons, one day we found her remains in a SMALL fox's den with her 3 kits, the fox was no bigger than the cat, but her mothering instincts allowed her to kill and eat (and bring to her kits) that MEAN cat that probably weighed as much as she did, so your goats may be safe as long as there is NO baby foxes in that den, this mother fox had to drag our cat at minimum over 300 yards to her den, that must have bean some hard work


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very interesting! I also did not know that many many fox litters are fed by both parents and sometimes even one year old siblings from the previous litter! I just read a lot about their dynamics this year when a family produced 3 kits in a barn close to our house.


----------



## Oldsage (May 2, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> If I have a loss of a newborn during kidding season, I put it out for the coyote & fox to eat. I don't think we can assume that the fox killed that goat kid in this case.


Thanks; didn't think of that. It's been there all day and they've hardly touched it (but vultures have). Hopefully they will be hungry tonight. So sad having to see that but the rehabber side of me knows it is ok.


----------



## Oldsage (May 2, 2019)

It just dawned on me that this goat is at least 2 days dead (very smelly) and it appeared at the den late this morning.!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, @Oldsage ! A pair of foxes visit us quite frequently. They eat out of the outside cat food bowl that we keep outside the fence. Come through most afternoons between 3:00 and 4:00.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> If I have a loss of a newborn during kidding season, I put it out for the coyote & fox to eat. I don't think we can assume that the fox killed that goat kid in this case.


 I honestly would not recommend doing that. 
It draws in unwanted predators you do not want around and they may want more. 
This is just asking for problems.
I always bury the kids or any animals who die, even afterbirth, so it does not call in predators.


----------

